# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Русская группа Маяпура на Facebook

## Дарья

Дорогие преданные, группа создана для общения русских преданных, для объявлений о покупке, продаже, аренде жилья, услугах, событиях, служении. Харе Кришна!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/russianmayapur/

----------

